
Ask HN: Tools for reversing? - jaaysec
Hello I would like to learning reverse engineering, and I would like to know what kind of tools would you recommend a beginner to use, I know there is IDA pro but the license is way too expensive for me right now, and there is GDB, is is there any plugins that can be helpful and any other tools you recommend?
======
microwavecamera
[http://x64dbg.com](http://x64dbg.com)

[http://radare.org/r/index.html](http://radare.org/r/index.html)

[https://github.com/joxeankoret/pyew](https://github.com/joxeankoret/pyew)

[https://inguma.eu/projects/bokken](https://inguma.eu/projects/bokken) (hasn't
been updated in a while)

[http://www.capstone-engine.org/showcase.html](http://www.capstone-
engine.org/showcase.html)

[https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/X86_Disassembly/Disassemblers_...](https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/X86_Disassembly/Disassemblers_and_Decompilers)
(free/open-source stuff towards the bottom of the page)

------
gaspoweredcat
What about good old ollydbg? Or just grab Kali and read the docs on the tools
included with that

~~~
microwavecamera
Only prob is development has seemed to stall on it and it only supports 32bit
Windoze versions so no official support for anything past XP.

